# Looking for a Track Fabricator



## stgteck (Feb 27, 2006)

hello--

I'm looking for somebody (preferably on the west coast as I'm in southern california) that can build 2 each 1/24 slot car tracks. Any suggestions? Is there a specialist out there?

Thank you


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Can't really help, but where in So Cal are you, i'm in the SFV.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

stgteck said:


> hello--
> 
> I'm looking for somebody (preferably on the west coast as I'm in southern california) that can build 2 each 1/24 slot car tracks. Any suggestions? Is there a specialist out there?
> 
> Thank you


You might check and see if these guys are still in business. http://www.slotcars.org/silkytracks/ 

I ran on a Silky HO track in Portland, OR at USA Raceways and thought it was a nice track. Steel braid, elevation change, it was alright.  

GP


----------

